
Suspect in Fatal Portland Shooting Is Killed by Officers During Arrest - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/03/us/michael-reinoehl-arrest-portland-shooting.html
======
hirundo
> Reese Monson, a leader in the local protest movement who also helps organize
> security, said all the people who helped with security in Portland,
> including Mr. Reinoehl, were trained on de-escalation.

> “He was excellent at that,” Mr. Monson said.

> she has not seen him since three years ago, when she said family members
> broke off contact with Mr. Reinoehl after escalating conflicts.

> “Things are bad right now and they can only get worse,” he posted on June 3.
> “But that is how a radical change comes about.”

According to the article he 1) escalated conflict with his family, 2) wanted
things to get worse to effect change, 3) shot a man who was spraying something
at him, 4) got shot rather than arrested by the police.

This does not sound like the profile of a man who was excellent at conflict
de-escalation.

------
kyleee
Interesting times...

Also the insistence / talking point that antifa is not organized continues to
perplex:

"“I am 100% ANTIFA all the way!” he posted on Instagram in June, referring to
a loose collection of activists that have mobilized to oppose groups they see
as fascist or racist."

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
You'd expect people that lived at any time during the Bush administration
could see through the blatant rhetorical trick of using "good" words in names
to evade criticism.

BLM, Antifa, etc.: I don't support Operation Iraqi Freedom even though I
support Iraqis being free.

Same thing with being pro-life/choice. "You don't support _life_?!"

